# Larry Hartsell



## phlaw (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.martialinfo.com/comments/LarryHartsell


Dear Martial Arts Community,

This is to inform you that Larry Hartsell 
passed away on Monday, August 20, 2007.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Aug 21, 2007)

Too soon gone, too soon gone...


----------



## Drac (Aug 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 21, 2007)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 21, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 21, 2007)

.


----------



## kalikg (Aug 21, 2007)

Condolences to all who knew him.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 21, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2007)

.


----------



## pstarr (Aug 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian King (Aug 22, 2007)

Aw dang. RIP brother

God bless
Brian King


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 22, 2007)

Its always hard to loose someone who has given so much to the arts.  Im sure he will be missed.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 22, 2007)

Wonderful guy I was fortunate to be invited to stay at his home and train.
RIP


----------



## Brother John (Aug 22, 2007)

I did NOT know that.
He was a man that I respected a LOT.

God rest his soul.

Your Brother
John


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 22, 2007)

RIP

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 22, 2007)

.

Deep Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## rutherford (Aug 23, 2007)

.


:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 28, 2007)

.


----------



## R. Derderian (Aug 30, 2007)

I just found out about the passing of this amazing martial artist. I had the pleasure of taking a two day seminar of his in 1991. The guy I went with told me the only way to defeat Hartsell would be to kill him. That's the sort of martial artist he is. I always got that impression of Mr. Hartsell, a true warrior. I took many of his seminars for the next few years. Many of the techniques I learned from him 16 years ago I still teach in my JKD or Kali curriculum to this day. 
I regret over the last few years I had opportunity to train with him and didn't. 
RIP 
Raffi A. Derderian


----------



## Yeti (Aug 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------

